# Toronto sportsman show.



## Tblair (Jan 15, 2015)

Is anybody going to the show or is it a waste of money. I have never been but I here lots of different opinions. Some so it's a good show and others say don't waste your money.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

I went once, a decade ago at the height of the gun control boom. It was mostly fishing then. 

In the firearm community there was much talk of boycotting because of Toronto politicians being so stupid, especially about firearms.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I usually go just to get some fix for being bored at this time of year , but get disappointed every year. Never really buy anything either since don't see many deals. Unless you want to buy a boat and may get something out of it. If your looking for fishing gear it may be ok. Hunting gear is a disappointment. Seem that most of the hunting shops that are there are selling there stock of what's in their store.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

We seem to go every couple of years. 

Bought a turkey call and food-plot seeds and some misc clothes last time. Watched the OAA demo booth and the kids shooting. Talked with the MNR folks on the Elk herd in the Bancroft area, and would stop in there again to see/hear what's new on that.
We also like to watch the dogs flying off the dock into the water after their throw toy. And when my daughter was young we fished at the trout pond too.
And if we go this year I'll look for solar panels, and perhaps that curved axe head for log splitting. 
Never know what you'll find, but I'm never disappointed.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

FYI Archery related ---- > Shooters Choice, Tent City, Elite Archery, Le Barons and the Ontario Association of Archers are on the exhibitor list.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

FYI.....Just back from there. We used it as a shopping trip. 2 of the booths told us the turnout was very light Thurday and Friday but very busy today. The 2 vendors told us it's too early for this type of show and many of the "dealer shows" conflict with timing and the crowds are just not as motivated so early. All in I give it a C+ or B-, not the glory days of years back when it was on the March school break. BTW, $14 to park $19 per adult, $45 for a family. I did enjoy watching the dogs run and jump off the dock after their throw toys.


----------

